# Take my Merckx, please



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi, guys: Thought I'd let you know my 7-11 Corsa Extra (55 cm) is for sale. :cryin: But I have a Sachs coming to ease my pain. :thumbsup: 

Here's the ad on this site:
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=7190

And on the Serotta board: http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39765&highlight=merckx

Scroll down and see it here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=743897&page=4

PM or email with any questions. Gracias.

Ryan
[email protected]


----------

